# Pond Fishing



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

What an awesome weekend of fishing, both Saturday and today. Today there was some light rain, but that didn't stop me from catching fish. Caught a big nine pound catfish on a hot dog and lots of bass on jerkbaits.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

What brand hot dog?


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

honestly I don't remember it doesn't matter, I think it was Oscar Mayer, but it doesn't really matter. I was using bologna and was having equal success I would recommend cooking the hot dog because then it will stay on the hook a lot better.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

fishguy 888 said:


> honestly I don't remember it doesn't matter, I think it was Oscar Mayer, but it doesn't really matter. I was using bologna and was having equal success I would recommend cooking the hot dog because then it will stay on the hook a lot better.


I think he was making a joke, I hope


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

If they were cooked then I would have ate the dog.Ditto the balony sandwich.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

A buddy and I Bluegill fished a pond last night that we normally Bass fish. We kept about 50 giant Gills. I caught 4 fish Ohio's with the largest at 10.5". Worthless without pics, I know


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Redhunter1012 said:


> A buddy and I Bluegill fished a pond last night that we normally Bass fish. We kept about 50 giant Gills. I caught 4 fish Ohio's with the largest at 10.5". Worthless without pics, I know


Worthless without knowing the pond. Of course you would be stupid if you told where. I hope to duplicate your feat this weekend where my friend & I earlier did close to what you 2 did. & I won't tell either.


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)

Been having lots of luck in ponds around Findlay, rubber worms have worked best for me.


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## speck662 (Aug 10, 2008)

Bass Champ where have you been fishing around Findlay? I just moved here and love to fish but have not found any spots except for oakwoods and the river. Would love to find some new spots.
thanks


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't had much luck lately but if you're new to the area Van Buren state park can be hit or miss. A lot of bullhead and carp but I have heard there are crappie spots I have yet to find. But its just fun to be out whether or not its a successful day. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)

when fishing around findlay I just drive around and hit a lot of ponds by highway&#8217;s one good one is by the tracks around North Baltimore. But to give out my favorite spots well I would have to know you. Sometimes secrets are best to keep secret


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)

here is a Fish I caught around Findlay


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice hog for sure. On my way to Findlay.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Basschamp said:


> here is a Fish I caught around Findlay
> View attachment 84250


why didnt you release it back?? Wouldnt it have been nice to catch it again next year even bigger?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I guess some people believe every fish S/B released. Give the guy a break. He may want it on the wall. Even if he doesn't, it's his fish to do what he wants.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

im a bit south of you guys but i have been taking them fairly decent on zoom superflukes fished weightless


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Basschamp said:


> when fishing around findlay I just drive around and hit a lot of ponds by highways one good one is by the tracks around North Baltimore. But to give out my favorite spots well I would have to know you. Sometimes secrets are best to keep secret


Just a heads up on the highway ponds as they are referred as. They are not for water retension as most people believe. They are actually called "borrow pits". When they build a over pass they work out a deal with the land owner to "borrow" dirt from thier property to build the over pass. In return part of the deal is that the land owner when the projest is completed will end up with thier private pond out of the deal. I would recommend people doing reserch as to which ponds you need permission to fish versus which ponds are public. If you do the leg work you will find that most are on private property.


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

Went out to oakwoods last wknd and hit a 5 lb large first big one there


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)

The fish I caught in the pic was kept for a mount. I always said I release all bass except if it is bigger than the last mount. Well it took over 18 years to beat out my last mount. That day I did release two others that were a inch or two smaller. As for fishing "borrow pits" I always ask for permission.


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bout to get the boat ready next week just the ol 12 ft with a 30lbs thrust v bottom 
Want to fish both oakwoods ponds... any suggestions? Anyone care to share a hole tjere for a good day fishin?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

you going to be able to put a boat in next week. We still have 16" of ice around here no open water what so ever


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Shhhhhh.... don't tell him.  I do believe cabin fever is setting in. :T



mlayers said:


> .......We still have 16" of ice around here.......


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

No im not putting it in yet just getting it ready lol and yes the fever has been here since..... well lets just say it never goes away

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)

when you go out to oak woods most bass hold up right up close to the banks. Flipping rubber worms works well for me.


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks bass champ u ever get into any crappie or big gills 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Basschamp (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't got many big gills or crappie at oakwoods but then again haven't hit it hard for pan fish as of yet. Got some monsters (gills) at Lake Cascades. I have permission to fish there.


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ya i heard they got some big bass there! How can u get permission? I would love to fish it 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

